# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Need help about Algae

## Et66

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH, specify units):60x30x36cm

Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) :21.3(PRO LED Z 20)
Number and type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) :2 x LED
Age of light bulbs :1 month
No. of hours your lights are on :8 hours

CO2 Injection Rate (bps) :2
Type of CO2 (DIY/Cylinder) :cylinder
Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor) :diffuser

Liquid fertilisers Used (Product name. E.g. Seachem Flourish) :Borneowild Essence K,Vivid and Ferrum
Fertilization regime (Frequency and amount per dose) :3ml for essence k and vivid. 1ml Ferrum. Twice a week.

Other fertilisers (Product name. E.g. Root Monster) :nil

Other additives (Product name. E.g. Seachem Prime) :nil

Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister, Product name/model if possible) : TOTTO HOF S model
When was the filter last washed :weekly
Filter media used :came with filter
When was the media last changed :no change


Age of setup (i.e. since initial setup or last major re-do ) : 1 month

Water change frequency  :Surprised: nce a week
Amount changed :20%

Water surface movement (None/gentle/turbulent) : none
Circulation (None/gentle/turbulent) :gentle

Tank Temperature :28-29degrees

Chemical Properties (Fill what you can)
-------------------------------------
pH : 5-6

Bioload (Number and type of fish and plants)
------------------------------------------
12 cardinal tetras,4 rummy nose ,3 ottos,3 Yamato shrimps,2 SAE,2 nerite snails.
Plants: E Tenellus ,Staurogyne repens,Rotalla macrandra

Describe your problem :
Can Seniors advice what can be done to reduce the algae built up? 
Green spot algae is manageable by scrubbing glass. 
Algae on rocks is quite difficult to remove. Any advice?
How to get rid and prevent Bluish green hairy algae growing on E Tenellus. 
I would appreciate any advice, thanks.

Sorry about the photos, I can't rotate it upright. 

----------------------

----------


## David

Hello, is that rock placed under the lights? Green spot algae loves high light and low CO2

They to shade it, and push up your CO2

As for the tennulus check water circulation. Again push up your CO2 and why do you put that rock chips, Tennelus will grow over it and this is going to give rise to muck accumulating under it. Poor water circulation, high Nitrate and high light is going to get you BGA.

When you siphon, pull out as much muck as you can.

----------


## David

Try not They...sorry

Ooh ...check your Posphate level.

----------


## Et66

Hi David,
Point taken. Will address these issues.
Thanks



> Hello, is that rock placed under the lights? Green spot algae loves high light and low CO2
> 
> They to shade it, and push up your CO2
> 
> As for the tennulus check water circulation. Again push up your CO2 and why do you put that rock chips, Tennelus will grow over it and this is going to give rise to muck accumulating under it. Poor water circulation, high Nitrate and high light is going to get you BGA.
> 
> When you siphon, pull out as much muck as you can.

----------


## David

Lights on period a bit short? Try 9 to 10 hours.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Hi,

My advice.

0. do a water change, 30-50%
1. Don't wash your filter weekly, unless its very clogged and affecting water flow
2. Improve your circulation, add a small pump?
3. buy 1 nerite snail 
4. wait... and see if it helps. probably 1 month will see a difference.


Normally i advice 1 week to see a difference, but because the filter was washed weekly, high chance that beneficial bacteria is gone... so need to wait a month to see any results.

----------


## AQMS

get a small pump to improve water circulation or if you want to invest
a little bit more in the hobby get a canister filter.
Canister filter can support a higher bioload and have more surface area on which bacteria can grow.

----------


## Et66

Hi, The HOF is rated 5.5 liters per minute. Is this ok? 
What type of pump should i get? Is it a submersible pump you are suggesting?
I only wash the sponge part of the filter and not the 4 bio load compartment. 
I have 2 snails already. Do I need more? 
Thanks. 




> Hi,
> 
> My advice.
> 
> 0. do a water change, 30-50%
> 1. Don't wash your filter weekly, unless its very clogged and affecting water flow
> 2. Improve your circulation, add a small pump?
> 3. buy 1 nerite snail 
> 4. wait... and see if it helps. probably 1 month will see a difference.
> ...

----------


## Et66

Hi,
Point noted, thanks. 



> get a small pump to improve water circulation or if you want to invest
> a little bit more in the hobby get a canister filter.
> Canister filter can support a higher bioload and have more surface area on which bacteria can grow.

----------


## Et66

Do you mean increase both lights and CO2 period or just lights? Sorry for newbie question. 



> Lights on period a bit short? Try 9 to 10 hours.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hi, The HOF is rated 5.5 liters per minute. Is this ok? 
> What type of pump should i get? Is it a submersible pump you are suggesting?
> I only wash the sponge part of the filter and not the 4 bio load compartment. 
> I have 2 snails already. Do I need more? 
> Thanks.


My take is don't wash the filter.. until it gets clogged and not moving water.
2 nerites? if so, don't need anymore snails. 

I feel that for the BGA, its quite possible that the water flow is not going to the BGA side. in other words a dead spot.
can have a Full tank shot? show the position of the inlet and outlet of the filter?

Another way is to plant more. Exhaust the nitrates in the water column. I am not sure about your plant density so i cannot comment.

----------


## Et66

I only have 3 types of plants. Staurogyne repens, Rotalla and E Tenellus. 
Inlet of filter is around rear center of tank and outlet is at rear right top area.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Thanks for the full tank shot.
your tank is nice!

I would like to offer you the following advice.

1. Plant more. maybe can choose from pearl weed, some more staurogyne. Fill up the stone edges. pearl weed for the back of the wood
2. don't wash the filter unless clogged (i sound like nagging auntie)
3. scrub the algae off the glass and put the nerites on the stone when you see them on the glass.
4. Dose some phosphates. I notice your fert regime consists of Fe and K. May want some Phosphates since you have a good flow of CO2 and light. Phosphates will spur plant growth (in my experience). If you stay Woodlands, i can spare you some Phosphates.

thats all i would do. Oh yes, one more thing. Wait. Seriously.. wait.. probably 3 weeks to a month.

Thats my 2 cents.

----------


## Et66

Thank you everyone for your advice.
I will be going to a LFS to get some stuff to combat the algae.
Hope to get it under control soon!

----------


## David

Your lights on period is rather short. Plants needs a certain duration of photo period before photosynthesis starts.

As for the CO2 is not about duration but the amount of dissolved CO2 in your water column is important. Alot of algae then to dislike high CO2 environment.

HOF = over head filter? If it is what I think it is, too much water agitation removes precious CO2 from your water column. Flow rate is not the same as water circulation.

----------


## Et66

I have increased light period to 9hours.
Increased CO2 to 2-3bps.
My filter does not have much surface agitation. The outflow is underwater.
I intend to buy Hydor circulation pump to promote better circulation.
I try to avoid lights directly over the stones but not 100% possible as I have quite a few big stones. 
Thanks for your advice.


> Your lights on period is rather short. Plants needs a certain duration of photo period before photosynthesis starts.
> 
> As for the CO2 is not about duration but the amount of dissolved CO2 in your water column is important. Alot of algae then to dislike high CO2 environment.
> 
> HOF = over head filter? If it is what I think it is, too much water agitation removes precious CO2 from your water column. Flow rate is not the same as water circulation.

----------


## David

Wow okay...perhaps get a CO2 test kit as well?

----------


## Et66

I seriously underestimated the complexity of this hobby. I am only 1 month into this hobby and the algae problem is really giving me a big headache. 
I really hope I can manage the algae problem. 
Appreciate the advice from all the Seniors here!

----------


## David

Don't be discouraged. To be frank you have a pretty nice tank and you should be proud of it.

Algae has been around for millions of years and beyond. They are a part of the Eco-system so it takes understanding and hands on experience to keep then at bay.

Push on...it's only a matter of time you get the hang of it.... :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

improving the flow should settle bga, most likey due to lack of circulation. 
if you can, add a cheap powerhead/wave maker. does wonders for tanks lacking circulation 

the alage on the rock, leave it your nerites will take care of it someday down. (i would rather them not to, sometimes having alage on rocks add to the looks of your scape)

p.s: well done for a 1st. godly filter  :Very Happy:

----------


## AQMS

> I seriously underestimated the complexity of this hobby. I am only 1 month into this hobby and the algae problem is really giving me a big headache. 
> I really hope I can manage the algae problem. 
> Appreciate the advice from all the Seniors here!


Dont be dishearten, you will get good advise and information here in AQ.
It is a learning process for new and even old (like david) :Laughing:  hobbyist.
Algae is a problem that every aquarists encounter in this hobby,so dont worry too much 
you are on the right track.

----------


## David

@zero...thanks for the huge vote of confidence in me....hahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## Et66

Hi Felix_fx2,David and zerofighterx101,
I just added a SICCE voyager 1 stream pump to improve circulation. It does its job well but looks really out of place and unsightly! 
I should have bought the Hydor Koralia but can't find it in 3 LFS in north zone.
Anyway I really appreciate all the advice and encouragement! Thanks!

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> I seriously underestimated the complexity of this hobby. I am only 1 month into this hobby and the algae problem is really giving me a big headache. 
> I really hope I can manage the algae problem. 
> Appreciate the advice from all the Seniors here!


Don't give up!
I remember when i started my 2ft planted and i had an algae bloom.
My mom was complaining, whats this green tank doing in the living room. can just bring back the parrot fish tank.. do what planted.. 

I told my mom, at least i have algae growing! soon algae will become plants! Then i threw in dwarf sagi, hornworts, penny worts, red lotus.. etc.
Algae disappeared, now tank is full of lotus and sagi.

Then mom complain... 
whats this messy tank doing in the living room. can just bring back the parrot fish tank.. do what planted..

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hi Felix_fx2,David and zerofighterx101,
> I just added a SICCE voyager 1 stream pump to improve circulation. It does its job well but looks really out of place and unsightly! 
> I should have bought the Hydor Koralia but can't find it in 3 LFS in north zone.
> Anyway I really appreciate all the advice and encouragement! Thanks!


the one that looks like R2D2 from star wars?
branded pump, any pictures of the tank? 

can try to hide the pump somehow?

----------


## David

Gosh..you bought that one, its a freaking good pump and freaking expensive ...100 plus for that pump

----------


## Max Lim

I have that problem too.. but! I introduce 1 Golden Algae eater 80 cent to take care of the big rock.. the next few days you will see the green algae peel off from the stone and stand still, next you will see them disappear.. eaten up.. Then I also introdue Otto fishes to slowly polish the sand and small stones back to its normal color.. I don't know this help a not.. Golden Algae eater don't buy 2 or more, they will flight. After sometime, my tank still have a little bit of algae on the tank glass, but is normal.. As long the stones don;t grow algae..Light and CO2 need to control well, I still experiment on it.. Good Luck and have fun..

----------


## Et66

Hi Erctheanda,
I am starting to feel better after seeing so many people chipping in and encouraging me.
I will persevere on! Thanks!



> Don't give up!
> I remember when i started my 2ft planted and i had an algae bloom.
> My mom was complaining, whats this green tank doing in the living room. can just bring back the parrot fish tank.. do what planted.. 
> 
> I told my mom, at least i have algae growing! soon algae will become plants! Then i threw in dwarf sagi, hornworts, penny worts, red lotus.. etc.
> Algae disappeared, now tank is full of lotus and sagi.
> 
> Then mom complain... 
> whats this messy tank doing in the living room. can just bring back the parrot fish tank.. do what planted..

----------


## Et66

Don't think there is any where to hide this pump!



> the one that looks like R2D2 from star wars?
> branded pump, any pictures of the tank? 
> 
> can try to hide the pump somehow?

----------


## Et66

I was looking for the Hydor koralia nano pump but could not find it. In the end bought this instead at Y618 for $98. 
I feel it is a bit too big for a 2 feet tank. Hope to trade it for a Hydor koralia nano?



> Gosh..you bought that one, its a freaking good pump and freaking expensive ...100 plus for that pump

----------


## Et66

Hi Max, I have 4 Ottos, 2 Siamese algae eater, 2 nerite snails and 3 Yamato shrimps to combat the algae. I believe they are doing their best! Hope they continue their job well! 



> I have that problem too.. but! I introduce 1 Golden Algae eater 80 cent to take care of the big rock.. the next few days you will see the green algae peel off from the stone and stand still, next you will see them disappear.. eaten up.. Then I also introdue Otto fishes to slowly polish the sand and small stones back to its normal color.. I don't know this help a not.. Golden Algae eater don't buy 2 or more, they will flight. After sometime, my tank still have a little bit of algae on the tank glass, but is normal.. As long the stones don;t grow algae..Light and CO2 need to control well, I still experiment on it.. Good Luck and have fun..

----------


## David

I cannot remember all the posting but have you considered a external canister filter with flow rate control?

Since its a 2 feet tank, you wave maker is too much for it as it has. 1000l flow rate per hour.

----------


## Max Lim

I know you have all these fishes.. I also have.. but golden algae did the rock cleaning..the rest of the fishes maybe on the leaves.. anyway, some people may not like golden algae as it is bigger.. me too, but he did his job.. so I still happy with it... :-)



> Hi Max, I have 4 Ottos, 2 Siamese algae eater, 2 nerite snails and 3 Yamato shrimps to combat the algae. I believe they are doing their best! Hope they continue their job well!

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Don't think there is any where to hide this pump!


R2D2! just joking..

Nevermind, its a branded pump!  :Smile: 

notice in my later recommendation, i did not mention to add in a pump. thats because from the full tank shot, i see its quite open. But i could be wrong. 

Anyways, can wait and see if it works!

----------


## David

That is one expensive R2D2...but very nice wave maker....shape is very different from other wave makers.

----------


## kohanson

The wave maker looks quite big in your tank. Anyway, I had a BBA outbreak when I switch to a higher powered lighting. It was so unsightly and is growing everywhere. What I did based on the advises given were:
1. Reduced the lighting period from 8 to 6 hours a day.
2. Increased CO2 bps from 1 to around 3.
3. Started dosing Seachem Excel twice a week.
4. Increase dosing of Seachem Flourish from once a week to twice a week.
5. Added in 50 Malaya Shirimps, around 8 dollars for all of them. Should be cheaper as I saw 100 for 10 last week.
6. Removed slow growing plants like Java Fern and Anubias as the BBA are growing on them. I replaced them with rotala.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Et66

Hi Max,
I will consider getting 1 Golden algae eater during my next LFS visit. Thanks.



> I know you have all these fishes.. I also have.. but golden algae did the rock cleaning..the rest of the fishes maybe on the leaves.. anyway, some people may not like golden algae as it is bigger.. me too, but he did his job.. so I still happy with it... :-)

----------


## Et66

> I cannot remember all the posting but have you considered a external canister filter with flow rate control?
> 
> Since its a 2 feet tank, you wave maker is too much for it as it has. 1000l flow rate per hour.


Hi David,
I will keep the option of switching to canister on hold for the moment and see if the circulation pump does any help.
Actually the flow rate is not really over powering after fitting the wave deflector onto the pump. But it took up more space though.
The tank looked a bit like a washing machine without the deflector.

----------


## sparco212001

> Hi David,
> I will keep the option of switching to canister on hold for the moment and see if the circulation pump does any help.
> Actually the flow rate is not really over powering after fitting the wave deflector onto the pump. But it took up more space though.
> The tank looked a bit like a washing machine without the deflector.


ET66, I am using the same totto canister filter, it works for 1.5 ft tank, but for 2 ft tank, a canister would be a good buy. Canister will be the next on my list as well.
For now, surface agitation can be achieve by moving the outlet closer to the water surface, that is what I did

----------


## Et66

> The wave maker looks quite big in your tank. Anyway, I had a BBA outbreak when I switch to a higher powered lighting. It was so unsightly and is growing everywhere. What I did based on the advises given were:
> 1. Reduced the lighting period from 8 to 6 hours a day.
> 2. Increased CO2 bps from 1 to around 3.
> 3. Started dosing Seachem Excel twice a week.
> 4. Increase dosing of Seachem Flourish from once a week to twice a week.
> 5. Added in 50 Malaya Shirimps, around 8 dollars for all of them. Should be cheaper as I saw 100 for 10 last week.
> 6. Removed slow growing plants like Java Fern and Anubias as the BBA are growing on them. I replaced them with rotala.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,
I will read more about Seachem Excel and Flourish first. 
I will maybe add more fast growing plants like the Rotala which I already have.
Thanks for your advice.

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> I cannot remember all the posting but have you considered a external canister filter with flow rate control?
> 
> Since its a 2 feet tank, you wave maker is too much for it as it has. 1000l flow rate per hour.


Sir, I'm using MaxiJet1200, everyday I see my plants fly. Then I enjoy planting them back to position. 8


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

Actually, it is pretty simple to hide the wave maker.just a suggestion which you might want to try out:
1. Place the wave maker at the background of the tank around the center to the lowest point where you might deem fit
2. Tilt the wave maker in such a way where it is angled slight towards the surface of the water ( another way to create agitation to the surface and you might not find oil firm on the surface of your tank)
3. Start growing tall background plants around the wave maker, thus forming a sort of curtain
Weeks down the road, you might find your wave maker visually vanished.


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## muakmuak

Hi eRic, care to share a pic on how you hide the wave maker behing the plants curtain? 
I added a small wave maker last night when I spotted some bba on more glosso. Place it slightly above substrate level and saw all the APP got blowaway.
I resort to add the wavemaker to my co2 timer so that it only operates during the photo period. I am not sure if this is correct. Any advice?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Actually, it is pretty simple to hide the wave maker.just a suggestion which you might want to try out:
> 1. Place the wave maker at the background of the tank around the center to the lowest point where you might deem fit
> 2. Tilt the wave maker in such a way where it is angled slight towards the surface of the water ( another way to create agitation to the surface and you might not find oil firm on the surface of your tank)
> 3. Start growing tall background plants around the wave maker, thus forming a sort of curtain
> Weeks down the road, you might find your wave maker visually vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Very simple way to hide the wave maker when showing off the tank in a picture. When you send to be judged by people, having non natural equipment is a direct drop in score.




> Take it out pior to taking pic.

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> Hi eRic, care to share a pic on how you hide the wave maker behing the plants curtain? 
> I added a small wave maker last night when I spotted some bba on more glosso. Place it slightly above substrate level and saw all the APP got blowaway.
> I resort to add the wavemaker to my co2 timer so that it only operates during the photo period. I am not sure if this is correct. Any advice?


Hi muakmuak,

this is what I had done:

the background plants are slowly growing, soon it should cover the powerhead.

----------


## muakmuak

Thanks eRic!

----------


## Et66

Hi, It is a bit difficult to conceal my pump with my tank setup as I have rock on one corner and wood in the other corner. 
I will most probably get rid of this pump and buy a smaller pump or switch to a canister filter with higher flow rate. 
Still monitoring the algae condition and pondering what to do. 
Thanks for the suggestion.



> Actually, it is pretty simple to hide the wave maker.just a suggestion which you might want to try out:
> 1. Place the wave maker at the background of the tank around the center to the lowest point where you might deem fit
> 2. Tilt the wave maker in such a way where it is angled slight towards the surface of the water ( another way to create agitation to the surface and you might not find oil firm on the surface of your tank)
> 3. Start growing tall background plants around the wave maker, thus forming a sort of curtain
> Weeks down the road, you might find your wave maker visually vanished.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> eRic
> ...

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> Hi muakmuak,
> 
> this is what I had done:
> 
> the background plants are slowly growing, soon it should cover the powerhead.


Hi muakmuak,

Some updates on the progress of covering the powerhead:

http://imageshack.com/a/img542/1961/aceo.jpg

The mixer got covered faster... Haha...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## muakmuak

Ah I see.....thanks for sharing eRic :Smile:

----------


## Ken_ng

Hi muakmuak

Firstly, I understand your plight. It's really tiring and disheartening to constantly battle algae. The learning curve is really steep.
Few suggestions to see if they can help you. 

1. Inject co2 if you have already not.
2. If co2 have been injected, make sure you have 30ppm.
3. Measure your nitrate level. Is it too high for your tank? Plants need Nitrogen (N) Phosphate (P) Potassium (K) in a specific ratio to outcompete algae, should the N be too high, the balance is disturbed and algae will thrive once more.
4. Based on your lighting, I think it may not be high enough for EI dosing, so I suggest cutting back on you photo period. Got for 6hours first see if things improve. 
5. Contrary to popular believe, I think flooding your water column with nutrient (in the right ratio) as a better plan to fight algae which reads EI dosing. I do EI On my tank but with high light and 10 hours photo period but really it's personal preference. 

Good luck!

----------


## Et66

Here's an update to my algae problem and need more advice.
1. I have been dosing Seachem Flourish Excel on alternate days.
2. Added 1 Golden algae eater.
3. Added a Hydor Koralia circulation pump.
4. Added more plants. Staurogyne and Vallisneria Asiatica.
The Staurogyne do not seem to be doing well as the leaves are turning brownish and falling off.
The E Tenellus are spreading but under attack by algae so need help to ID the algae and advice to deal with it.(refer to pic)
Advice appreciated, thanks.

----------


## erwinx

As your tank is only 1 month old, did you get the algae problem before or after you added the fish into it? What sort of fish food do you feed the fish and is there often food that the fish don't eat, eg, sinks to the ground so fast and gets hidden in the Tennellus for example....

----------


## Et66

> As your tank is only 1 month old, did you get the algae problem before or after you added the fish into it? What sort of fish food do you feed the fish and is there often food that the fish don't eat, eg, sinks to the ground so fast and gets hidden in the Tennellus for example....


 Actually the tank is 2 months old.
I feed the fishes TetraMin PRO crisps on alternate days and I ensure they finish everything before giving more food.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Are you still using 2 x Up Aqua Z-Series lightsets? 

Perhaps consider only using 1 set instead as your algae issues are most likely due to too much light for the current plant mass and tank conditions.

My 2ft planted tank with similiar setup is only using 1 set and i get good healthy plant growth without any algae issues. I noticed that whenever i use 2 sets algae problems will always occur.

Here is my thread for reference:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...dge-quot-Tank!

Alot of people tend to underestimate how much effective light the Z-Series lights produce just based on its specifications, and end up putting 2 on their tanks thinking that the more light the better, but actually it could be too much.  :Smile:

----------


## Et66

Hi Urban Aquaria,
Will remove one lightset and hope condition improves.
Your 2 feet tank looks great.

----------


## Et66

Hi Urban Aquaria,
Do you think the E Tenellus will recover or shall I pull all of it out and re-plant new ones?
Can anyone ID the type of algae?
Thanks.

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> Hi Urban Aquaria,
> Do you think the E Tenellus will recover or shall I pull all of it out and re-plant new ones?
> Can anyone ID the type of algae?
> Thanks.


I believe you are currently experiencingBlack Brush/Beard (Rhodophyta)
_source: http://www.guitarfish.org/algae

_A friend of mine did had similar case as yours, I helped with some trimming on the affected area (that was quite a huge bit), weeks later there was no improvement on the E Tenellus. Finally, we removed it completely as it was an eye-sore in the tank. Perhaps, he did not really pay much attention (taking into consideration the lights, fertilization, CO2 and water parameters) after the trim to make sure they grow well.

I would suggest that after your trim, go on your normal routine of dose, light and CO2. After 2 weeks or so, if you do not see new growth or perhaps improvement, pull them out and and re-plant new ones. Within the 2 weeks, monitor if it starts to rot or melt, should that happen, remove them immediately as they might contaminate your tank.

There was this expert who once told me, it does not matter the quality of the plant that you had purchased. But if you give it great and sufficient care (in terms of the required fertilizer, CO2, lightings, etc), chances are that the plant will grow well. Hope you might find this advice helpful.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

hi ET66,
are the e. tenullus turning red and algae is on the older leaves? If yes, bump up Co2 and reduce photo period. if you are on 8 hours, reduce to 7.
If the e.tenullus is not turning red (like in the photos) and the algae is on the new and old leaves, your nitrates could be on the high side.

How about the staurogyne? any algae on the leaves (those that are not brown)?

the staurogyne is newly planted or existing ones?

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> hi ET66,
> are the e. tenullus turning red and algae is on the older leaves? If yes, bump up Co2 and reduce photo period. if you are on 8 hours, reduce to 7.
> If the e.tenullus is not turning red (like in the photos) and the algae is on the new and old leaves, your nitrates could be on the high side.
> 
> How about the staurogyne? any algae on the leaves (those that are not brown)?
> 
> the staurogyne is newly planted or existing ones?


You should follow bro Eric's method to try salvage your e. tenullus first.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

If you can buy more e. tenullus, then i think it might be a better idea to just replace it.

At least this way, it'll ensure that most of the algae is removed from the tank and you get to introduce new healthier plants to help out-compete the algae... otherwise it'll be like fighting uphill battles with the existing BBA while trying to rejuvenate weak plants at the same time.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

I feel, (entirely my point of view), that since the e tennullus is spreading, there are 2 course of action. 
One to prompt plant growth so that new plants and leaves grow better. Or
Two, to slow down or kill the algae growth.

I recommend One.

I feel if one can be done, two will ensue.

----------


## milk_vanilla

sounds BBA to me,

Common root cause, plenty of lights and low CO2, i trust you don't have flow issue by looking at your wave maker.

Either you stick with current light, with lot more of co2 and unlimited ferts whereby your tank will be running in highway mode, or removed 1 light like bro Urban suggest. And it should slow down, if still no help after few weeks then it justify your tank is totally lack of co2.

----------


## milk_vanilla

you should remove the bba manually, 

it won't get off the bba without physicall intervention, it might just stopped them from further growing.

squirt with excel could help, or just cut the broken leaves if badly damages.

----------


## Et66

> hi ET66,
> are the e. tenullus turning red and algae is on the older leaves? If yes, bump up Co2 and reduce photo period. if you are on 8 hours, reduce to 7.
> If the e.tenullus is not turning red (like in the photos) and the algae is on the new and old leaves, your nitrates could be on the high side.
> 
> How about the staurogyne? any algae on the leaves (those that are not brown)?
> 
> the staurogyne is newly planted or existing ones?


E Tenellus not turning RED but covered by black algae.
CO2 already high as indicator is yellow. 
Removed one Lightset and reduced photo period from 8 to 7 hours.
Most of the Staurogyne are 2 months old and some are losing almost all their leaves. Some has black dots on their leaves.

----------


## David

Hi Et66...

Tennulus, Saggies and Vals are root feeders and not water column feeders which means they require base fertilizer to do well.

Did you remove the small pebbles of which I told you is not good for Tennelus? It seems like the pebbles are still there if not more than the first time I saw you pictures. Tennellus needs clear open spaces for then to carpet and grow.

Your BBA is focused at the base? They are indicating to you where your problem lies.

Your pebbles are muck traps that will accumulate and if you don't siphon it out through fanning the bottom with your hands, and coupled with poor water circulation it becomes conducive for BBA.

Water circulation doesn't only mean bring nutrients to the plant. It also removes NO3 and P away.

----------


## Et66

Hi David,
I have been removing some pebbles every week during water change by sucking some out. Will try to remove more when time permits. I did fan up the dirt and siphon it out during water change.
Will check out base fertilizers on next LFS visit. 
Thanks.

----------


## Et66

> you should remove the bba manually, 
> 
> it won't get off the bba without physicall intervention, it might just stopped them from further growing.
> 
> squirt with excel could help, or just cut the broken leaves if badly damages.


I have been dosing excel on alternate days. 
Already trimmed the affected plants short thus removing most of the BBA.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I have been dosing excel on alternate days. 
> Already trimmed the affected plants short thus removing most of the BBA.


Try dosing Excel daily... Excel has an effective lifespan of only around 24 hours once dosed into a tank, so if dosed on alternate days there'll be gaps in its availability and it'll tend to be less effective in helping to control algae.

----------


## David

Hi Et66...are you telling me you have no form of base fertilizer?

----------


## Et66

> Hi Et66...are you telling me you have no form of base fertilizer?


Hi, I am afraid that is correct. Only the 3 types of Borneowild bacteria/boost/balance under the Borneowild plant soil. 
The other fertilizers I am using are all liquid type.
Can you recommend anything? 
Thanks.

----------


## David

Is it not BorneoWild plant soil a base fert?

----------


## Et66

> Is it not BorneoWild plant soil a base fert?


I thought you were referring to those type of fertilizers that are inserted into the substrate.

----------


## David

Is this soil like the ADA type whereby the instruction is to do large water change over a period of time due to NH?

----------


## Et66

Sorry I do not know the characteristic of the soil.
No special instruction from the person who recommended this soil . (Green Chapter)
I just do 20% water change weekly.

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> Sorry I do not know the characteristic of the soil.
> No special instruction from the person who recommended this soil . (Green Chapter)
> I just do 20% water change weekly.


Let's take it is somewhat similar to ADA's Amazonia. You might need to do at least a 50% weekly water change for at a month in order to rid the NH that leech from the soil. Anyway, more water change is nothing harmful to the plants and fishes.

Seniors, please do correct me if I am wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## milk_vanilla

I used to have half water change every other day during first month with amazonia 2. 

There's no real theory of how frequent and the amount of water just do with your own convenience. Small tank size maybe it's fast, big tank hmmm take more effort to do it in frequent.

Water change is bring refreshment to your flora and fauna as it main purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

